# Tools for cleaning stalls



## equinecpa (May 18, 2014)

OK I've searched all the threads but the ones I've been able to find are old and links have expired.

What tools do you use to pick stalls? After letting my stalls get filthy I've almost got them scraped down and would like to keep them clean. So I have some questions on stall cleaning:

So do most of you bed their stalls? Do you use straw or shavings for bedding (right now I have straw-it was free so will be what I use initially, and I like it better for the compost)? 

What do you use to clean their stalls that doesn't remove all the bedding? I'm tempted by the extra large kitty litter scoops? 

CArolyn


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

For what it sounds like you want to do, I would just get another pitch fork if using straw. 

If you are using sawdust, they do actually make large animal sized "kitty litter scoops" ( I don't know what else to call them either lol). They wont work the same way though, they will scoop up some of the sawdust. I've never used one I guess, so it may not work so well with goat poo either, maybe someone else knows? Might be more for horse size....poo. If not just an ordinary flat headed shovel would work fine if you already have one. Just skim off the top.

I personally use straw and my tools include, a square headed shovel, a pitchfork, a large metal scoop shovel, and a wheelbarrow; for the two stalls I have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, regular goat poop pellets go through about everything, except shovels.
I use sawdust, then do a layer of straw, the sawdust will soak up the pee better than the straw does alone.

Pitchfork, rake, flat shovel, wheel barrel, to clean the stalls.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, regular goat poop pellets go through about everything, except shovels.
> I use sawdust, then do a layer of straw, the sawdust will soak up the pee better than the straw does alone.
> 
> Pitchfork, rake, flat shovel, wheel barrel, to clean the stalls.


 And a broom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## AnnaMF (Aug 2, 2016)

I use a leaf rake to shift the straw or flakes and a wide bow rake and flip it with spikes side up and just kind of drag it for goat poop and then shovel and bucket after I get a pile. Toss hay back onto mostly clean coop, then add new flake/straw as needed.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.chewy.com/four-paws-rak...gclid=CLeazNDB3NICFZWDaQodpdUJGQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

These work really well for cleaning outside poop piles. I also use it in saw dust areas, it doesn't work real great with straw or larger wood chips, but I do waste a lot less bedding.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I use either straw or sawdust, it just depends. Sometimes, I can get sawdust for free, so I will us that. Overall, I like sawdust better than straw, but I do prefer to use straw in my kidding pen. I also like that sawdust seems to break down faster them straw, I prefer sawdust compost in my garden over straw/hay compost.
For tools, I use a Pitchfork, leaf rake, large metal shovel, broom, and a wheel barrel.


----------

